# Scotsman goes to the dentist



## Scot (Jan 31, 2006)

A Scotsman goes to the dentist and asks how much it is for an extraction.

"$85 for an extraction sir" was the dentists reply.

"Och! huv ye nay got unythin cheaper", replies the Scotsman getting agitated.

"But that's the normal charge for an extraction sir", said the dentist.

"What aboot if ye didnae use uny anaesthetic?", asked the Scotsman hopefully.

"Well it's highly unusual sir, but if that's what you want, I suppose I can do it for $70", said the dentist.

"Hmmmm, what aboot if ye used one of ye dentist trainees and still wi' oot anaesthetic", said the Scotsman.

"Well it's possible but they are only training and I can't guarantee their level of professionalism, and it'll be a lot more painful, but I suppose in that case we can bring the price down to say $40", said the dentist.

"Och that's still a bit much, how aboot if ye make it a training session and have yon student do the extraction and the other students watchin and learnin", said the Scotsman hopefully.

"Hmmmmm, well OK, it'll be good for the students I suppose, I'll charge you only $5 in that case", said the dentist.

"Wonderful, it's a deal" said the Scotsman ... "Can ye book me wife for next Tuesday?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 31, 2006)

:bigsmile: hehehe man is that funny. you don't like Scots, you should go to sensitivity training.

[Edited on 1-31-2006 by Slippery]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Peter (Jan 31, 2006)

Scots, Dutch, and Jews are notoriously tight with money. Gary North believes it has something to do with "Covenant".


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2006)

And Germans...I can't win (half Scot, a quarter German...) Explains how I tend to find all the deals though...I can stretch $5 into a bag load of fruit and veggies or a van full of books plus a couple of dresses...hubby just doesn't know how I do it, but then again he's English/Black Irish/and Scottish

[Edited on 2-1-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 1, 2006)

An ye all 'no hae copp'r wire was invented?

By a couple Scots fightin' (ya dina sae! No' I 'no yer lyin'...) 
over a penny.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2006)

Keep 'em comin'!


----------

